# What food



## Somethingaboutthoseyes (Oct 1, 2012)

do you all feed your GSD puppies? Do you have to watch the protein content for bone growth? Do you feed them adult dog food to allow their bones to grow slowly? I know xlarge breed puppies require adult dog food with a protein content of no more then 21% so I was curious if large breed dogs require the same guidelines.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado eats Fromm LBP, great food and decently priced. 26% protein, he's a good weight and very healthy so I couldn't ask for more


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I also feed Fromm LBP, we just switched from Acana Pacifica and found it was too rich for her.

You may need to try a few foods before you find one that works best for you


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

For bone and skeletal growth you need to watch the calcium content, and to a lesser extent phosphorus content and ratio of calcium to phosphorus. For large breed puppies it is best to keep the calcium content in the low 1% range, and the phosphorus level as close to 1:1 with calcium as possible. Once they reach around 18 months of age this isn't as important as the skeletal system has fully developed.

Protein does not contribute to fast or slow growth, and the level of protein that is acceptable, not only for puppies but for dogs of all ages, is a hotly debated topic. Some feel that too high a protein content can cause renal problems, but as far as I know, there is no scientific evidence to back this up.

As long as the food you choose (whether it is a specific large breed puppy formula, an A Life Stages formula, or an adult formula) has acceptable levels of calcium and phosphorus, and is agreeable with your dog (in other words, the dog likes it and has no digestive issues with it) then you have found a good food. For what it's worth, I've been feeding Jasmine (who is now just under 11 months old) Orijen 6 Fish since she was about 5 months old.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

It will be Fromm LBP here as well. Already stocked up.


----------



## Somethingaboutthoseyes (Oct 1, 2012)

Whats LBP? We were thinking of trying her on Diamond naturals or blue buffalo. So essentially they're okay on large breed puppy food?


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

we feed ours Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream and he's been on it since he was 3.5 months (now 5 months old). It is 25% min protein, 1.9% calcium, and 1.1% phosphorus


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Somethingaboutthoseyes said:


> Whats LBP? We were thinking of trying her on Diamond naturals or blue buffalo. So essentially they're okay on large breed puppy food?


Large Breed Puppy and yes they are okay on large breed puppy and All Life Stages formulas


----------



## Somethingaboutthoseyes (Oct 1, 2012)

Alrighty. Thank you!


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

I feed both of my dogs Taste of the Wild Prairie formula. So far it's the best brand I've been able to find that suits both of them outside of Natural Balance. I swapped from Natural Balance because Amazon raised the price to almost 70 bucks per bag for a while and no local retailers carry it. They've since lowered the price to a more reasonable 60 a bag (for the Venison formula), but Taste of the Wild remains eight bucks cheaper and works just as well.


----------



## Somethingaboutthoseyes (Oct 1, 2012)

I think we might go the Diamond naturals route and get a 50lb bag for $40 at our local feed store.


----------

